# Friday Night



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 24, 2012)

The Durban Poison is what this is all about. It has sustaining power.
Watching the SF Giants game and smoking a few joints. I heard so much about this 3 way cross. 





Girl Scout Cookies Cannabis Strain
Girl Scout Cookies Pictures

Bred by The Hemp Center, Girl Scout Cookies was crossed with OG Kush, Durban Poison and Cherry Kush to create flavors of cotton candy mixed with fruit and spice. Made famous by Berner, a San Francisco rapper and collective owner, Girl Scout Cookies yields a moderate to heavy crop with and has a resistance to most pests and diseases. Flowering time is approximately 9-10 weeks with a THC level of 18-23% and a CBD ranging 0.7-1.0%.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks tasty as fuck... im just smoking some blackberry diesel. A little too couch lock for me.


----------



## IndicaIndian (Aug 26, 2012)

Im smoking some Orange Crush. Im liking it  But that Girlscout Cookies shit looks dank as fuck.


----------

